# Your Wallpaper



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 2, 2007)

What is your wallpaper? Post a screenshot of it here!
Please Post thumbnails 

*img520.imageshack.us/img520/9475/20070202011544kq6.th.png


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 2, 2007)

*img256.imageshack.us/img256/9814/f15041024x768bh0.th.jpg
F-15


----------



## mediator (Feb 2, 2007)

*img441.imageshack.us/img441/6924/winter009vm3.th.jpg
Winter!


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 2, 2007)

*BMW M3 GTR*    muhawhahaw
*img527.imageshack.us/img527/7113/untitledvl0.th.jpg




*img220.imageshack.us/img220/6193/userbar324809pb1.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 2, 2007)

^^Why do you like that car?


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 2, 2007)

I fell in Love with that car when i played NFS MW.

i enjoyed this car in Most Wanted
one of the reasons is the car's looks, the soft Old School Design 
the other that its Soo PowerFul, 4.0 litre, V8, 450bhp...

& mainly coz that Beemer (BMW) is a big *Screamer*
watch the video & you'll know why i like ths car
BMW M3 GTR @ Nurburgring
same vid. @ metacafe

just see how the BMW M3 GTR pwns other cars


& do pay attention to the DownShift roar



*img220.imageshack.us/img220/6193/userbar324809pb1.gif


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 2, 2007)

I keep on changing my Wallpapers frequently. Becoz it's boring to keep the same one all the time. 
For this week, it's Bhoomika Chawla here! 

*i142.photobucket.com/albums/r116/kiran_rkk/My_desktop.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 2, 2007)

It is the royal theme if I am correct


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 2, 2007)

*img69.imageshack.us/img69/8092/cascadeheadoregonkn8.th.jpg


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 2, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> It is the royal theme if I am correct



Yep! You are right.


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 2, 2007)

*img295.imageshack.us/img295/2903/vistaultimate1024han0.th.jpg

Windows Vista


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 2, 2007)

^do you have MCE or just the theme.
BTW.tech_mastermind your wallpaper is nice but the background on the left is blurry.


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 2, 2007)

It is a just a wallpaper dude,available @ www.wincustomize.com for downloading


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 2, 2007)

I thought you are using it.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 18, 2007)

My Brand new desktop with Celina Jaitley 

*i142.photobucket.com/albums/r116/kiran_rkk/Miscellaneous/18.jpg


----------



## led_shankar (Feb 18, 2007)

*www.beatleshbbk.hu/wallpapers/Thumbs/tn_hey_jude.jpg


----------



## kunaltech (Feb 18, 2007)

hey kiran can u tell me how do i change the start name as u have doint kiran tech mania


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 19, 2007)

kunaltech said:
			
		

> hey kiran can u tell me how do i change the start name as u have doint kiran tech mania



I used Resource hacker and made changes in Windows\explorer.exe and some registry changes.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 19, 2007)

kunaltech said:
			
		

> hey kiran can u tell me how do i change the start name as u have doint kiran tech mania


This should help
*www.theeldergeek.com/change_text_on_xp_start_button.htm


----------



## rajivrocks (Feb 19, 2007)

Click on the image to see a larger resolution!!!!
*img293.imageshack.us/img293/6163/12437687yf8.jpg

 i luv my simple desktop...


----------



## kunaltech (Feb 19, 2007)

if we are making out desktop as we can see the above one which is posted by rajiv does that effects ram. i think by creating that it puts lots of load in ram and it decrease the speed of a system. and can any one tell me how do i make the desktop feel like rajiv's desktop. rajiv can u share this with me


----------



## manas (Feb 19, 2007)

^^ If you are talking abt the dock below, you can use RocketDock, RkLauncher or ObjectDock to get the Mac style dock in Windows.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 19, 2007)

mine's this:
*img250.imageshack.us/img250/2316/shashankmatrix2le2.th.jpg
made it using photoshop.


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Feb 19, 2007)

Hi
some of the wallpapers that I created are posted here :
*deepakkrishnan.deviantart.com

Do check out and comment!!!


----------



## hailgautam (Feb 20, 2007)

I have all VladStudio Wallpapers - I change every week. 

*www.vladstudio.com/wallpapers/


But do check out this one tat I currently have

*art.softshape.com/forvladstudio/files/wallpapers/vladstudio_pc_mac_100x75.jpg


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 20, 2007)

*serv2.imagehigh.com/imgss/5139376_my desk.th.JPG


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 9, 2007)

any updates
*img463.imageshack.us/img463/303/20070509000520wd1.th.png


----------



## Thor (May 9, 2007)

Wall 
*img260.imageshack.us/img260/7864/mywall80507sa1.th.jpg


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (May 9, 2007)

my desktop..... 

*maxupload.com/thumb/281313D3.png


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 10, 2007)

@Thor nice wall and bricks


----------



## Third Eye (May 10, 2007)

See my wall:

*www.supload.us/thumbs/default/ws_Coconuts_1920x1200.jpg


----------



## blueshift (May 10, 2007)

heres mine:

*img291.imageshack.us/img291/1720/image1lj7.th.jpg


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 10, 2007)

Mine is this........
*img511.imageshack.us/img511/7189/wallye0.th.jpg

No wallapaper.I escape from wallpaper to save boot up time and RAM while running


----------



## Thor (May 10, 2007)

*Give a Bow* to  NIGHTMARE ! Thx m8! Now I hv taken a liking to Kelly Brook
I got this wall of her from www.pixelhigh.com . Knock yerself out.
Will post the nxt Wall when I Change this one!
@Tech Genius
Thats a Wall which gives ya Peace!!


----------



## LEARNER_LEARNER (May 10, 2007)

Here is mine Desktop wallpaper XP nd FEDORA.​ *FEDORA*​ *img406.imageshack.us/img406/3720/mywallpaperpk7.png​ 

*XP
"I created this wallpaper    4om AdobePhotoShop CS2"
*​ 
*img135.imageshack.us/img135/3623/mydesktopwallpaperae9aw8.jpg
​


----------



## Third Eye (May 10, 2007)

^ Use thumbnail view


----------



## blueshift (May 10, 2007)

LEARNER_LEARNER, cant you save screenshot in JPEG format in Fedora like u have done for Windows screenshot?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 11, 2007)

@Thor thanks for site gr8 man


----------



## LEARNER_LEARNER (May 11, 2007)

blueshift wrote


> LEARNER_LEARNER, cant you save screenshot in JPEG format in Fedora like u have done for Windows screenshot?


U can save screenshot in all types file format in fedora,but why r u asking?
JPEG screenshot image.

*img135.imageshack.us/img135/1903/wallpaper1zv3.th.jpg

Click on 4 large resolution.


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (May 11, 2007)

oh.... man use thumbs pls !!!!!!


----------



## cooldip10 (May 11, 2007)

*img220.imageshack.us/img220/751/wallpaperbeybladept4.th.jpg

: My Brother uses this one. Made using Adobe Photoshop 7

And mine is(Using Some _Chip Chaps_):
*img221.imageshack.us/img221/3835/mydesktop5nf3.th.jpg

Another one(Talisman): But I didn't keep it for much time as it makes my pc slow:
*img221.imageshack.us/img221/1122/mydesktop7lz1.th.jpg



			
				Thor said:
			
		

> *Give a Bow* to  NIGHTMARE ! Thx m8! Now I hv taken a liking to Kelly Brook
> I got this wall of her from www.pixelhigh.com . Knock yerself out.
> Will post the nxt Wall when I Change this one!
> @Tech Genius
> Thats a Wall which gives ya Peace!!



hey what the!! 

The site didn't contain any Tech related wallpapers!!


----------



## LEARNER_LEARNER (May 11, 2007)

Hey cooldip your 2nd Desktop is very good yaar.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2007)

@cooldip10
LOL.
I didn't say that site has any *tech WPs* ..
NIGHTMARE like the Wall of Miss.Kelly Brook , and I gave him the link from where I got it.


----------



## pushkardey (May 11, 2007)

Kiran_tech_mania said:
			
		

> I keep on changing my Wallpapers frequently. Becoz it's boring to keep the same one all the time.
> For this week, it's Bhoomika Chawla here!
> 
> *i142.photobucket.com/albums/r116/kiran_rkk/My_desktop.jpg


hi kiran i wanted to know how u changed the name of that start button..... and hell u have a good laptop >


----------



## LEARNER_LEARNER (May 11, 2007)

*Hi pushkardey,u want 2 change name of Start Button.

Step 1 – Modify Explorer.exe File*

Explorer.exe located at C:\Windows needs to be edited. Since explorer.exe is a binary file it requires a special editor.  here to download Resource Hacker.

The first step is to make a backup copy of the file explorer.exe located at C:\Windows\explorer. Place it in a folder somewhere on your hard drive where it will be safe. Start Resource Hacker and open explorer.exe .



The category we are going to be using is String Table. Expand it by clicking the plus sign then navigate down to and expand string 37 followed by highlighting 1033. If you are using the Classic Layout rather than the XP Layout, use number 38. The right hand pane will display the stringtable as shown in Fig. 02. We’re going to modify item 578, currently showing the word “start” just as it displays on the current Start button.



Just double click on the word “start” so that it’s highlighted, making sure the quotation marks are not part of the highlight. They need to remain in place, surrounding the new text that you’ll type. Go ahead and type your new entry. In my case I used _*RajuDuttaTiwari*_



 Click Compile Script and then save the altered file using the Save As command on the File Menu. Do not use the Save command – Make sure to use the Save As command and choose a name for the file. 
_Example:-_explorerRajuDuttaTiwari.exe



_*  Step 2 – Modify the Registry*_

now modify the registry . go to Start >Run and type regedit in the Open: field. Navigate to:

 HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\ SOFTWARE\ Microsoft\ Windows NT\ CurrentVersion\ Winlogon



double click the Shell entry to open the Edit String dialog box .  enter the name that was used to save the modified explorerRajuDuttaTiwari.exe file. Click OK.



Close Registry Editor and either log off the system and log back in, or reboot the entire system if that’s your preference.


----------



## prasad_den (May 11, 2007)

Mine..!!
*img301.imageshack.us/img301/1471/clipboard01yg8.th.jpg


----------



## cooldip10 (May 11, 2007)

LEARNER_LEARNER said:
			
		

> Hey cooldip your 2nd Desktop is very good yaar.



ThanX.. You can also have it using Talisman. Mind u, It takes a lot of time to login and eats up a little more memory.

Here's the download site:
*www.lighttek.com/talisman.htm

size: around 7MB.

And also Thanx for telling the way to modify the Start Button.


----------



## LEARNER_LEARNER (May 11, 2007)

Its all right yaar.


> *originally posted by cooldip10
> * ThanX.. You can also have it using Talisman. Mind u, It takes a lot of time to login and eats up a little more memory.
> 
> Here's the download site:
> ...



dosto ko ThanX nahi Kahte nd ThanX 4 This softy link but i'm a Linux User cooldip.


----------



## drgrudge (May 18, 2007)

blueshift said:
			
		

> heres mine:
> 
> *img291.imageshack.us/img291/1720/image1lj7.th.jpg


Ahh... even me using this same wallie!


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 18, 2007)

pushkardey said:
			
		

> hi kiran i wanted to know how u changed the name of that start button..... and hell u have a good laptop >



Sorry for delayed reply. I didn't follow up this thread...

Anyways, regarding changing the "Start" button text, I have already posted it in tutorial section.

*TUTORIAL: Effective Way to change the "start" button text in Windows XP*



			
				LEARNER_LEARNER said:
			
		

> *Hi pushkardey,u want 2 change name of Start Button.
> Step 1 – Modify Explorer.exe File*
> Explorer.exe located at C:\Windows needs to be edited. Since explorer.exe is a binary file it requires a special editor.  here to download Resource Hacker.
> The first step is to make a backup copy of the file explorer.exe located at C:\Windows\explorer. Place it in a folder somewhere on your hard drive where it will be safe. Start Resource Hacker and open explorer.exe .
> ...




Learner and Cooldip10:

This method is buggy. It will cease the "search" function in right-click context menu on "Start" button. Use the method I have given in above link. It's absolutely safe.


----------



## iMav (May 18, 2007)

here is my mac desktop:

*img150.imageshack.us/img150/7501/screenshot01ry7.th.jpg


----------



## hard_rock (May 18, 2007)

CINTEL ENTRINO said:
			
		

> my desktop.....
> 
> *maxupload.com/thumb/281313D3.png



Exactly same here man.. Vista CG theme+ That wallpaper..Except the icons there on your desktop... I hate icons on desktop..Only a single folder for easy access on desktop...


----------



## prateek_san (May 18, 2007)

*img502.imageshack.us/img502/6839/desktoppd7.th.jpg


pretty simple ..


----------



## LEARNER_LEARNER (May 19, 2007)

> *Originally posted by Kiran_tech_mania *
> _Learner and Cooldip10:_
> This method is buggy. It will cease the "search" function in right-click context menu on "Start" button. Use the method I have given in above link. It's absolutely safe.


 dil par kyon lete ho yaar,.only help but i was forgatte rules yaar .smile plz yaar

Wow really nice wallie iMav.
heres mine
*img205.imageshack.us/img205/4370/wallpaper8hn4.th.jpg
Click on 4 big resolution


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 19, 2007)

LEARNER_LEARNER said:
			
		

> dil par kyon lete ho yaar,.only help but i was forgatte rules yaar .smile plz yaar



Dil par maine liya nahi hai yaar. I was already smiling in that post.  I was telling the bugs in the method you have given. You don't want people here to use your method and get into problems, right? Lagta hai ki tumne dil par leliya hai... 
Chill-out.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 20, 2007)

*img520.imageshack.us/img520/3982/20070520061118uf8.th.jpg

look nice na


----------



## REY619 (May 20, 2007)

Heres Mine... 
*img185.imageshack.us/img185/8025/deskwj1.th.jpg


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 11, 2007)

*img338.imageshack.us/img338/8885/untitledns4.th.png
the big ring


----------



## rajivrocks (Jun 15, 2007)

kunaltech said:
			
		

> if we are making out desktop as we can see the above one which is posted by rajiv does that effects ram. i think by creating that *it puts lots of load in ram* and it decrease the speed of a system. and can any one tell me how do i make the desktop feel like rajiv's desktop. rajiv can u share this with me



sorry for the late reply actually i was busy with my examz..
see kunal its true that  modifying your Desktop might increase the RAM usage, but its not true that it puts lots of load in RAM..
I was using these three Softwares with my 256MB RAM and my P.C. was working fine but i upgrated my RAM(512+256MB) recently.

well in my case i have installed  three softwares:-
*Royale Theme*-- *Download Here*
*Cursor XP-- Download Here
Objectdock-- Download Here

*in my previous post the theme was not visible only the cursor and Docks were visible, my theme looks like -

 *img166.imageshack.us/img166/882/deskmu9.jpg    *img172.imageshack.us/img172/2292/12437687pk0sv4.jpg
 *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/%5BURL=*imageshack.us%5D%5BIMG%5Dhttp://img247.imageshack.us/img247/6284/deskbk6.jpg%5B/IMG%5D%5B/URL%5D


----------



## hullap (Jun 17, 2007)

This is my destop *img339.imageshack.us/img339/225/newdesktopyt2.th.png
I used HTML For Text


----------



## lalam (Jun 17, 2007)

Here's my wallpaper:
*img472.imageshack.us/img472/3564/hyori2dp7.th.jpg


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 23, 2007)

lalam said:
			
		

> Here's my wallpaper:
> *img472.imageshack.us/img472/3564/hyori2dp7.th.jpg



looks nice


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 23, 2007)

I am using only Hilary Duff Wallpapers since 2 months. 
All can be found here
*albums.ibibo.com/Personal/ViewAlbum.aspx?aid=898ec60a-b14a-4396-b260-1583b8976c0a


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 23, 2007)

@Quiz_Master which is ur resent wallpaper plz post here


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 23, 2007)

OK. I am using this one now..
*img117.imageshack.us/img117/1305/displayimagexw7.th.jpg

And I've uploaded all my 100 Windows XP Wallpapers for you guys here:


```
*rapidshare.com/files/36705517/100_Windows_XP_Wallpapers_sh.rar
```

Here is a preview :
*img117.imageshack.us/img117/9508/100xpwalspav1ft4.th.jpg


----------



## vish786 (Jun 23, 2007)

@quiz master @lalam

kamino kabhi aadamiyo ke bhi wallpaper lagaoo


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 23, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> kamino kabhi aadamiyo ke bhi wallpaper lagaoo


 What do you mean by that


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 23, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> @quiz master @lalam
> 
> kamino kabhi aadamiyo ke bhi wallpaper lagaoo



Lol


----------



## ashfame (Jun 23, 2007)

I recently switched to resolution 1280 x 1024, earlier I was using 1024 x 768
So, Here is mine:
*img140.imageshack.us/img140/6163/tempgp2.th.jpg


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 24, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> @quiz master @lalam
> 
> kamino kabhi aadamiyo ke bhi wallpaper lagaoo



Do you use Wallpapers of Men. 
We are not *** (the word start with G and End with Y.)


----------



## lalam (Jun 25, 2007)

@ nightmare 

Thanks for liking it. If you like the wallpaper find it here
*img181.imageshack.us/img181/8841/hyorixda7.jpg

@ vish786

quiz masterji already said it all by the way i'm still confused as to what is that kamino thing suppose to mean i mean it doesn't make sense buddy


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 26, 2007)

Here is my todays Wallpaper :
*img151.imageshack.us/img151/3050/mariapm5.th.jpg

And here is what I will use tomorrow
*img511.imageshack.us/img511/412/kierael2.th.jpg


----------



## eggman (Jun 26, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> And here is what I will use tomorrow
> *img511.imageshack.us/img511/412/kierael2.th.jpg




Nice future planning 


Here;s what I'm using from last 1 week:

*img513.imageshack.us/img513/234/bobhd0.th.jpg



			
				led_shankar said:
			
		

> *www.beatleshbbk.hu/wallpapers/Thumbs/tn_hey_jude.jpg




Just saw it now, being a Beatles fan ...I'm in love with it. Infact, I changed mine now to this now


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 7, 2007)

Bhai logo kuch naya maal hai kaya 
*img338.imageshack.us/img338/7913/lipszo2.th.png


----------



## hailgautam (Jul 7, 2007)

bhai log weekly  go to interface lift and update your wall paper...


by the way i am planning to steal my dads maruti 800  and gift a spark ...what is your idea


abe nightmare kahike tumahari avtar change kar..............................

i have already told many times  your avtar gives me nightmares.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 7, 2007)

gr8 yaar mast hai spark


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 7, 2007)

hailgautam said:
			
		

> bhai log weekly  go to interface lift and update your wall paper...
> 
> 
> by the way i am planning to steal my dads maruti 800  and gift a *spark* ...what is your idea
> ...



Is SPARK that old two wheeler moped?
My dad used to have a SPARK moped years ago.
Then switched to a Hero Honda Bike (Still have that one.)
I change my Wallpaper every day, (actually automatic wallpaper changer does it for me.).
Here is todays wallpaper.
*img259.imageshack.us/img259/2219/emmawatson1280x80026719ue7.th.jpg

Harry Potter Mania is on.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 15, 2007)

anything new guys


----------



## xbonez (Jul 16, 2007)

i use this : 

 *www.imagehosting.com/out.php/t908204_Sloth.jpg 

not bec i'm big fan of ice age or anything, it just fits in with all the gadgets very nicely

 *www.imagehosting.com/out.php/t908207_desktop.JPG


----------



## casanova (Jul 17, 2007)

@Thor, Post 28

how did u do that. Ur dock is at the lower end. so if u open many windows does ur dock icons get overlap or do they overlap the tabs shown in taskbar.


----------



## xbonez (Jul 17, 2007)

^^u can autohide the dock


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 17, 2007)

here's mine

*img255.imageshack.us/img255/1289/00859radioactive1920x12dw1.th.jpg


----------



## casanova (Jul 18, 2007)

I dont want to autohide the dock, but is it possible that the bottom row is not utilised as in Thors screenshot (though he has not opened many tabs)


----------



## slugger (Jul 29, 2007)

i uuse an automatic wallapaper changer 2 use my 400+ combat aircraft wallpaper

dis is wat it loaded dis logon

*img504.imageshack.us/img504/4410/usafwallpaper324pq9.th.jpg
*img504.imageshack.us/my.php?image=usafwallpaper324pq9.jpg


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 29, 2007)

wow man nice machine name plz


----------



## slugger (Jul 29, 2007)

*SR-71 Blackbird*
it has actually been taken outta service by d USAF

dis is wat i got on my desktop now

*A-10 Thunderbolt II*

*img402.imageshack.us/img402/8428/usafwallpaper264jq1.th.jpg*img402.imageshack.us/my.php?image=usafwallpaper264jq1.jpg


----------



## slugger (Jul 31, 2007)

dis iz my wallpaper dis login
*F-35B LightningII*

*img117.imageshack.us/img117/6752/f35jsfstovlte4.th.jpg


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 12, 2007)

*img123.imageshack.us/img123/4417/linux0601024x768tr9.th.png


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 12, 2007)

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/wallpaper_lg.2.2(1).jpg


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 12, 2007)

any updates


----------



## xbonez (Sep 12, 2007)

my new one

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/Spawn.jpg


----------



## shashank4u (Sep 12, 2007)

I ve Krystal Forscutt NFS PRO STREET girl as my wallpaper


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 12, 2007)

Where Is The Wallpaper


----------



## shashank4u (Sep 12, 2007)

Here it is :
*www.techlivez.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/krystalforscuttnfs.jpg
Source :
*www.techlivez.com/2007/09/need-for-speed-pro-street-revisited-in-game-girls-are-hot/

The new NFS PRO STREET girl is really HOT


----------



## Faun (Sep 12, 2007)

shashank4u said:
			
		

> Here it is :
> 
> *www.techlivez.com/2007/09/need-for-speed-pro-street-revisited-in-game-girls-are-hot/The new NFS PRO STREET girl is really HOT



wat bout josie maran ?

she is still the hottest in NFS series

here is mine 
*farm2.static.flickr.com/1312/1363128620_c744e96f2f_m.jpg

loves to stare my desktop, mesmerizing


----------



## shashank4u (Sep 12, 2007)

@t159
No doubt abt that,I am still a fan of Josie Maran


----------



## samrulez (Sep 12, 2007)

here's mine!  My axe! 
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/Xiphos_M.jpg


----------



## slugger (Sep 13, 2007)

dis is wat i got on my desktop now 

**img440.imageshack.us/img440/1158/usafwallpaper107tu7.th.jpg*
*img440.imageshack.us/my.php?image=usafwallpaper107tu7.jpg


----------



## max_demon (Sep 13, 2007)

*preview.shareapic.net/preview/003467860.jpg


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 23, 2007)

hey max  its looks nice


----------



## Phreezer (Sep 23, 2007)

Presently my campus photograph is adorning my desktop

*aycu03.webshots.com/image/27442/2002813932677247301_rs.jpg


----------



## Nav11aug (Sep 23, 2007)

nice campus.. whcih coll?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 24, 2007)

greeni and clean


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 8, 2007)

any new wall


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 8, 2007)

*img511.imageshack.us/img511/7076/vista1indds9.th.jpg


----------



## Nav11aug (Oct 9, 2007)

my insti  my wallpaper 

*img233.imageshack.us/img233/7186/atgaaabikgzbn63vbwdsn0pvw8.th.jpg


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 10, 2007)

its mine *img443.imageshack.us/img443/5377/copyrightedimagereuseprkj4.th.jpg


----------



## Faun (Oct 10, 2007)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2201/1526688052_8052e5699c_m.jpg


----------



## Nav11aug (Oct 10, 2007)

@T159 , ne reason fr the Wallpaper?


----------



## Faun (Oct 10, 2007)

Nav11aug said:
			
		

> @T159 , ne reason fr the Wallpaper?


hope to make it real some day.

I just luv the raw power of 1970 camaro with the roaring sound.

Its got best handling and cornering capability with those serious big car looks.

After all it will not burn a hole in ur pocket.

Do watch the video of *losing my* *favourite game by The Cardigans* to get the feel of muscle car on youtube.


----------



## Nav11aug (Oct 10, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> hope to make it real some day.
> 
> I just luv the raw power of 1970 camaro with the roaring sound.


yo dude, now Al Pacino would say "thatz a guy"


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 19, 2007)

any updates guys nothing new


----------



## Quiz_Master (Nov 19, 2007)

Here is my desk.. 
*img69.imageshack.us/img69/4779/mydeskkt9.th.jpg

HD rocks... ILU.


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 19, 2007)

Since this thread about wallpaper, here is mine:

*img258.imageshack.us/img258/7645/brokenbychelloveckjm6.th.jpg


----------



## xbonez (Dec 5, 2007)

*img254.imageshack.us/img254/3303/desktoplo4.th.jpg


----------



## shady_inc (Dec 5, 2007)

Here is mine:
*img259.imageshack.us/img259/8258/20071205212748ks5.th.jpg


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 2, 2008)

@xbonez
looks gr8


----------



## napster007 (Jan 2, 2008)

here's mine

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/abandoned.jpg


----------



## xbonez (Jan 2, 2008)

my new wally

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/Evanescence_Wallpaper_21.jpg


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's mine:
*www.freeimagehosting.in/files/nxx96agcinzh32raayyx_thumb.png

Regards,
ray


----------



## phreak0ut (Jan 3, 2008)

Whoa! Great wallies guys! Here's mine. I've got a BIG crush on her right now. So guys, stay put 

*img208.imageshack.us/img208/7301/screenshotri9.th.png


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 11, 2008)

my wall
*img142.imageshack.us/img142/1811/ferrarif430scuderiawideup7.th.jpg


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 4, 2008)

any updates


----------



## hullap (Feb 5, 2008)

heres mine *img217.imageshack.us/img217/5240/clipboard01bp7.th.png


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (Feb 5, 2008)

here's mine !! 

*img153.imageshack.us/img153/3043/desktopsb0.th.jpg


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 5, 2008)

plz post thumbnail PaulScholes18


----------



## lywyre (Feb 5, 2008)

Here is mine for about a month: 
*img176.imageshack.us/img176/5809/tzppx5.th.jpg


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 12, 2008)

any new wall


----------



## hullap (Feb 12, 2008)

NIGHTMARE said:


> plz post thumbnail PaulScholes18


sorry take my new one *img184.imageshack.us/img184/8839/81837039sg4.th.png
simple and sweet


----------



## Rahim (Feb 13, 2008)

Here is mine: "Poke Me!! I Dare You!!"
*i15.photobucket.com/albums/a388/rahimveron/th_poke.jpg


----------



## slugger (Feb 16, 2008)

this is wat the wallaper changer came up with

*img176.imageshack.us/img176/1345/usafwallpaper190xs0.th.jpg


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 18, 2008)

my fox wall 
*img113.imageshack.us/img113/9109/firefox116yj3.th.jpg


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 18, 2008)

I thot this thread was about Wallpaper and NOT desktop screenshots (as some are posting!).

Nice wallies, tho folks


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 18, 2008)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2362/2273425326_f41f3f1bc2_o.jpg

oops.. sorry, its lil bit big.. though.


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 18, 2008)

here's mine--
*img155.imageshack.us/img155/4986/0000ga2.th.jpg


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 19, 2008)

@ pop13 so sweet bro


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 19, 2008)

is it desktop screenshot thread or to share the wallpaper..? i'm


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 19, 2008)

^ i've lost the wallpaper somewhere  so posted a screenie


----------



## lywyre (Feb 19, 2008)

Mine. As of Now:
*img100.imageshack.us/img100/2839/cheetahip6.th.jpg


----------



## hullap (Feb 28, 2008)

this i my ubuntu wallie
*img521.imageshack.us/img521/7996/screenshotag3.th.png
Ofc, made it myself


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 29, 2008)

@hullap nice work looks different from others


----------



## hullap (Feb 29, 2008)

thnx nightmare


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 9, 2008)

NIGHTMARE WALL
*img101.imageshack.us/img101/1020/3e81a66ed23da069qg4.th.jpg


----------



## alok4best (Apr 9, 2008)

*img262.imageshack.us/img262/2395/w17ua7.th.jpg


This one for now.


----------



## gauravsuneja (Apr 17, 2008)

*i30.tinypic.com/2n66u8.jpg


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 17, 2008)

NIGHTMARE said:


> @hullap nice work looks different from others



tera avatar grrrrrr


----------



## confused!! (Apr 19, 2008)

Bhooth ko dikhao to woh bhaag jayega


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 19, 2008)

lywyre said:


> Mine. As of Now:
> *img100.imageshack.us/img100/2839/cheetahip6.th.jpg


That's a really lovely wallpaper, well shot! Thanks for sharing it


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 20, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> tera avatar grrrrrr


beta yeh NIGHTMARE ka avatar hai



confused!! said:


> Bhooth ko dikhao to woh bhaag jayega


bhai aap jada confused ho


----------



## techx (Apr 25, 2008)

bad boy


----------



## techno_funky (Apr 25, 2008)

Quiz_Master said:


> Here is my todays Wallpaper :
> *img151.imageshack.us/img151/3050/mariapm5.th.jpg


 
Any chance you could tell me where you got this ... needed a widescreen version of this


----------



## hullap (Apr 26, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> tera avatar grrrrrr


mera avatar KYA


----------



## choudang (Apr 26, 2008)

why we are posting the screen shoot of Desktop. 

Vai..........org wallpaper lagao


----------



## hullap (Apr 26, 2008)

gauravsuneja said:


>


uyee thumbnail post kar


----------



## alok4best (Apr 27, 2008)

*img137.imageshack.us/img137/2297/14fk9.th.jpg


this one for today.


----------



## iatb.gourav (May 3, 2008)

here is the one i use.
sorry couldn't find the wallpaper, so I am posting a screenshot ...

*img178.imageshack.us/img178/6748/83112426rt9.th.png


----------



## techx (May 20, 2008)

SOme of u guys r going on with really sexy celebrity wallpapers . I wonder what u people do when ur parents see the chicks in ur desktop


----------



## alok4best (May 20, 2008)

This one now...Shot by Me at banks of River Kaveri.
*img136.imageshack.us/img136/7576/p1015564nx8.th.jpg


----------



## xbonez (Jun 15, 2008)

*img504.imageshack.us/img504/1718/bdaywallpaper11024gx3.th.jpg


----------



## ayahuasca (Jun 16, 2008)

*hari.onlyhari130.googlepages.com/desk.JPG

thats mine . . .


----------



## ayahuasca (Jun 16, 2008)

*THATS MINE . . .*


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice ones. Really great. Mine is over here:
*willhostforfood.com/access.php?fileid=24797

The resolution is 1280x1024


----------



## lywyre (Jun 16, 2008)

My Current Desktop Wallpaper:

*img515.imageshack.us/img515/6109/vellorefortkx6.th.jpg

I got in from Wikipedia. My shots arent that great.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 25, 2008)

@
hjpotter92
ayahuasca

guys plz post  the thumbnail on forum


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 2, 2008)

Wall upadte

*img363.imageshack.us/img363/5863/keeleyhazel2wallpaper82xn8.th.jpg


----------



## trublu (Aug 2, 2008)

^kya bhai ghar pe akele rehte ho kya?


----------



## narangz (Aug 2, 2008)

Quiz_Master said:


> Here is my todays Wallpaper :
> *img151.imageshack.us/img151/3050/mariapm5.th.jpg



Plz tell me where I can get the widescreen version. Puhleeeez


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Aug 3, 2008)

@techno_funky , @narangz

Here is the widescreen version of the wallpaper

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/10469/maria-sharapova-1920x1200.jpg


And a HQ version too 

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/10470/maria-sharapova.jpg


----------



## pimpom (Aug 3, 2008)

Here's my current wallpaper:
*i48.photobucket.com/albums/f223/keimah/Moon-20Dec07-small.jpg
I uploaded only a smaller version because my BSNL broadband is down again and I'm using dial-up right now 

I shot this picture last December with my Panasonic FZ30.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 3, 2008)

trublu said:


> ^kya bhai ghar pe akele rehte ho kya?


bhai room separate hai


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Aug 3, 2008)

any wide screen wallpapers... any one ?


----------



## narangz (Aug 3, 2008)

iNFiNiTE said:


> @techno_funky , @narangz
> 
> Here is the widescreen version of the wallpaper
> 
> ...




Thanks a ton!!!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 3, 2008)

NIGHTMARE said:


> Wall upadte
> 
> *img363.imageshack.us/img363/5863/keeleyhazel2wallpaper82xn8.th.jpg



chee chee chee kya zamana aa gaya hai


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 4, 2008)

zamana tu bahut phele se aaya hai tum dheer me aaye ho


----------



## goobimama (Aug 4, 2008)

Fresh from the oven. 

*img.skitch.com/20080803-knhrihkdppneqkch3adsfmpbax.preview.jpg


----------



## karmanya (Aug 4, 2008)

how the **** do you guys make all these cool wallpapers? Photoshop?


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 4, 2008)

Here is mine: 
*img155.imageshack.us/img155/2425/niagaradd1.th.jpg


----------



## jal_desai (Aug 5, 2008)

i change my wall thrice a day... heres my yesterday's three:

*i38.photobucket.com/albums/e150/meetjal/Wallpapers/814355795.jpg
*i38.photobucket.com/albums/e150/meetjal/Wallpapers/b587f860.jpg
*i38.photobucket.com/albums/e150/meetjal/Wallpapers/Jal_dove_wall1.png


----------



## krazzy (Aug 5, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Fresh from the oven.
> 
> *img.skitch.com/20080803-knhrihkdppneqkch3adsfmpbax.preview.jpg


Awesome work! 

Here's mine:

*interfacelift.com/dl/wallpaper/1355_smoke_1280x800.jpg


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 5, 2008)

first and foremost thing is to issue a bandwidth warning beside the title of the thread. Believe me it is going to save some poor persons. Please make a note of it.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks @krazzy. 

@vamsikhrisna: Only thumbnails are being posted here which with all due respect do not consume much bandwidth.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 5, 2008)

krazzy
&
jal_desai     guys plz post the thumbnails here


----------



## zyberboy (Aug 5, 2008)

Here is mine res 1440X900

*img170.imageshack.us/img170/1994/desktopto4.th.jpg


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 5, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Fresh from the oven.
> 
> *img.skitch.com/20080803-knhrihkdppneqkch3adsfmpbax.preview.jpg



 u create awesome wallies Goobi  btw , u haven't posted ur earlier one's like the macintosh safari aurora ?


----------



## goobimama (Aug 5, 2008)

Thank you thank you. *takes a bow waiting for the applause to follow* 

Wasn't that Aurora thing more of a tutorial than a Wally? I mean, why use that when Apple has created the awesomest of awesome wallpapers as default.


----------



## hullap (Aug 5, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Fresh from the oven.
> 
> *img.skitch.com/20080803-knhrihkdppneqkch3adsfmpbax.preview.jpg


cool


----------



## jal_desai (Aug 6, 2008)

created this yesterday: Thinkdigit rules (1440 x 900)

*img224.imageshack.us/img224/9927/thinkdigityn9.th.png


----------



## goobimama (Aug 8, 2008)

By request from ax3, posting the plain wallpaper of my July 2008 desktop

Desktop:
*img.skitch.com/20080709-1ey6u69n5dgnmi9w94jawq1aka.preview.jpg

Wallpaper (tutorial coming)
*img172.imageshack.us/img172/6914/pinstripesgd1.th.jpg


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 8, 2008)

Good wallpapers

*bestgamewallpapers.com/files/devil-may-cry-4/demon.jpg

Real Good wallpaper from Devil may cry 4

_Edit: Post thumbnails only. - goobi_


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 24, 2008)

bhai logo thumbnail post karo if read this so plz edit and again upload ur pic to imagesack site or any other


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 30, 2008)

Mine
*img530.imageshack.us/img530/7411/20080830023145yt5.th.png


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 15, 2008)

No wall updates


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 29, 2008)

*img527.imageshack.us/img527/5360/200809291811182234064zj3.th.jpg*img527.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 2, 2008)

NO UPDATE WHERE R U GUYS


----------



## jal_desai (Oct 3, 2008)

*img524.imageshack.us/img524/1797/70811493yq6.th.png*img524.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 3, 2008)

^^ where u get can u upload the wallpaper for me


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Oct 3, 2008)

gosh...ma fav is windows XP blue with Star Trek wallpapers...
XP and Star Trek rox 

*img248.imageshack.us/img248/3670/magicalsnap200810031232rf0.th.png*img248.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 3, 2008)

*img519.imageshack.us/img519/5309/bmwdeskzc0.th.jpg*img519.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 3, 2008)

LOVE JUICE 


*img72.imageshack.us/img72/9205/20081003231832ys8.th.png*img72.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 18, 2008)

*img340.imageshack.us/img340/4208/20081018031326zk4.th.png*img340.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 8, 2008)

No Wall Upates


----------



## R2K (Nov 9, 2008)

NIGHTMARE said:


> *img338.imageshack.us/img338/8885/untitledns4.th.png
> the big ring




@NIGHTMARE 

where can i get a higher resolution wallpaper of the above pic posted by u?????


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 9, 2008)

sorry don't remember site  where i download this wallpaper


----------



## Crysis900 (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm getting bored with old my grass wallpaper. Could you guys plz post some good evil wallpapers here. Of resolution 1280x??? will do.



NIGHTMARE said:


> *img340.imageshack.us/img340/4208/20081018031326zk4.th.png*img340.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif


Hey i love this wallpaper. can you plz upload the qriginal walpapr at www.willhostforfood.com
and give me the like here.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 9, 2008)

Download


----------



## Crysis900 (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks plz give me some real cool blue type wallpaper. I'm in look of a walpapr which consist of only a straight lined beach(only including sand and nothing else) and above water or sky.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 10, 2008)

*img523.imageshack.us/img523/8832/moobysmashmethodus8.th.jpg*img523.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif


----------



## maxmk (Nov 10, 2008)

*i62.photobucket.com/albums/h93/maxmk/th_mydesktopm.png


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 10, 2008)

guys i need linkin park widescreen wallies .. can anyone help me out ?


----------



## rosemolr (Nov 11, 2008)

i have linkin park widescreen wallpapers..do you want..?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 11, 2008)

yes he want plz upload foe him


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 14, 2008)

any WALL UPDATES


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 14, 2008)

*img233.imageshack.us/img233/3503/57228695qb1.jpg

The wallie is very ooooold but still looks cool .


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 14, 2008)

*img409.imageshack.us/img409/4706/881lv1.th.jpg
try it out will look cool with sevenVG theme. 'n' others


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 16, 2009)

*img57.imageshack.us/img57/6163/90491234kw6.th.png


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 18, 2009)

Wall Updated


*www.divshare.com/img/thumb/6587316-68c.png


----------



## Faun (Feb 18, 2009)

^hitboxx used that wallpaper before, its awesome HDR miracle but not so easy on eyes for a desktop


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 18, 2009)

*img90.imageshack.us/img90/9858/babyhk8.th.jpg


----------



## thewisecrab (Feb 18, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> *img90.imageshack.us/img90/9858/babyhk8.th.jpg


Who is that?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 18, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> Who is that?




i dont know but she too gorgeous !!!

i wish her to be my GF!!!


----------



## thewisecrab (Feb 18, 2009)

^^
Plz upload that wally (just the wally, not desktop screenie)


----------



## Faun (Feb 18, 2009)

*Keeley Hazel

*Kiddos padhai mein dhyan lagao* 
*


----------



## thewisecrab (Feb 18, 2009)

T159 said:


> *Keeley Hazel
> 
> *Kiddos padhai mein dhyan lagao*
> *


Bas abhi abhi aaj ka quota khata kiya hai.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 19, 2009)

*img15.imageshack.us/img15/5339/ifeb7.th.jpg


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 19, 2009)

*img18.imageshack.us/img18/3391/robotflower1920x1080hdtcy0.th.jpg


----------



## RMN (Feb 19, 2009)

*img261.imageshack.us/img261/3920/intel2gt4.th.jpg

Its custom made by me!!
fixed!


----------



## Faun (Feb 19, 2009)

^^reflection is so wrong...lol


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 20, 2009)

ok..these are a few that i've created myself.please comment.

*img21.imageshack.us/img21/7559/thekillermv5.th.jpg

*img17.imageshack.us/img17/6086/rapidsketchnm0.th.jpg

ok i have a problem..the 1st image is actually of a higher resolution...1529x1425 @ 300dpi...when i upload it to imageshack..it gets resized to a lower resolution automatically. how do i upload the original high resolution image to imageshack?

ok...uploaded the larger image..take a look at it here-
*img410.imageshack.us/img410/1580/thekiller0vt8.th.jpg


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 20, 2009)

^^^ green one u created gr8 ,, but how painting  ??


----------



## RMN (Feb 20, 2009)

ichi said:


> ^^reflection is so wrong...lol



cant blv i missed it!


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 20, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> ^^^ green one u created gr8 ,, but how painting  ??



the green one, titled "Rapid Sketch" was created by accident..i was learning photoshop at the inst...& one day after class i was just rapid sketching with my mouse..the general outline of the face was created..then i applied some filters & made some hue/saturation adjustments...& the final sketch was created..i never had anything in mind before creating this..i don't even remember what filters i used..LOL

anyway, why can't i upload the larger version of the 1st image on imageshack?every time i try, the image gets scaledhow do i solve this problem.Or should i use some other site like Flickr?

EDIT- updated my earlier post with the larger image.


----------



## Faun (Feb 20, 2009)

^^your file size(>2MB) may be too big so imageshack rescales it.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 20, 2009)

the file size is 1.94mb...even if i upload on flickr the image gets scaled to 1024x798 or something but its actually 1529x1425...where can i upload it in full size?

EDIT- updated my earlier post with the larger image.


----------



## Faun (Feb 20, 2009)

^^oops it is
allowed: jpg jpeg png gif bmp tif tiff pdf < 1.53 megabytes.


----------



## mahesh (Feb 20, 2009)

*img207.imageshack.us/img207/8909/kristenstewart1440x9003ta1.th.jpg


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 20, 2009)

maheshr said:


> *img207.imageshack.us/img207/8909/kristenstewart1440x9003ta1.th.jpg


is she the girl from *into the wild*?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 20, 2009)

maheshr said:


> *img207.imageshack.us/img207/8909/kristenstewart1440x9003ta1.th.jpg




Its not allowed , posting my Girl friend image is offense !!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 21, 2009)

she is very pretty



sekhar_xxx said:


> is she the girl from *into the wild*?




twilight girl


----------



## mahesh (Feb 21, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Its not allowed , posting my Girl friend image is offense !!


Now  u can say that ur XGirlFriend


----------



## dhan_shh (Feb 22, 2009)

Few of my collection:

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/mywall1.png     *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/mywall8.png


*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/mywall15.png   *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/mywall3.png


...............few more to come.......>


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 22, 2009)

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/31298_p3pte/MyDesktop.JPG


----------



## dhan_shh (Feb 22, 2009)

...and some more....:

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/mywall10.png   *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/mywall14.png

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/mywall19.png  *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/mywall18.png

....to continue....>


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 25, 2009)

Wall Update

*img20.imageshack.us/img20/5647/200905250653024807028.th.jpg


----------



## Psychosocial (May 26, 2009)

*i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/paranj/untitled-4.jpg?t=1243325623


----------



## Rahim (Sep 7, 2009)

*Linux Wallpapers*

*i15.photobucket.com/albums/a388/rahimveron/th_lxf118.jpg    *i15.photobucket.com/albums/a388/rahimveron/th_lxf119.jpg    *i15.photobucket.com/albums/a388/rahimveron/th_lxf120.jpg    *i15.photobucket.com/albums/a388/rahimveron/th_lxf116.jpg   *i15.photobucket.com/albums/a388/rahimveron/th_lxf121.jpg

*Cool Earth Wallpapers*

*i15.photobucket.com/albums/a388/rahimveron/th_earth4b.jpg   *i15.photobucket.com/albums/a388/rahimveron/th_earth3b.jpg   *i15.photobucket.com/albums/a388/rahimveron/th_earth2-768.jpg  *i15.photobucket.com/albums/a388/rahimveron/th_earth6b.jpg  *i15.photobucket.com/albums/a388/rahimveron/th_earth5b.jpg


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 1, 2009)

*img43.imageshack.us/img43/3534/20091201035627.th.png


----------



## Nithu (Dec 1, 2009)

*BMW created using 3DS MAX 8...
*
*img228.imageshack.us/img228/9051/bmwcar1.th.jpg


----------



## azzu (Dec 1, 2009)

Nithu said:


> *BMW created using 3DS MAX 8...
> *
> *img228.imageshack.us/img228/9051/bmwcar1.th.jpg



is it by u ??


----------



## Nithu (Dec 1, 2009)

^ yes... how is it?


----------



## azzu (Dec 1, 2009)

Nithu said:


> ^ yes... how is it?



ooh damn cool 
i have touch in max (not good though)
couldnt get perfect in it 
I love designing automobiles (sketching) but havent build sumthing like that in max
how much time did it take u


----------



## Nithu (Dec 1, 2009)

^ man.. im not too good in max (bcoz i studied myself with the help of some online tutorials + max help)...
it took me one week to model the car... + 6 hours rendering (in the year 2007 using P4 system)...


----------



## azzu (Dec 1, 2009)

Nithu said:


> ^ man.. im not too good in max (bcoz i studied myself with the help of some online tutorials + max help)...
> it took me one week to model the car... + 6 hours rendering (in the year 2007 using P4 system)...


awesome model for a self learned 
very good if u have any more plz share


----------



## Nithu (Dec 1, 2009)

^^ ya sure...

here it is....

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/3599/bedroom1.th.jpg

*img138.imageshack.us/img138/8508/snooker.th.jpg

*img138.imageshack.us/img138/6660/fancyflower.th.jpg

*img268.imageshack.us/img268/5271/modernroom.th.jpg

*img697.imageshack.us/img697/6182/bmwcar2.th.jpg

and dats all i got...


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 1, 2009)

My wallpapers

*img682.imageshack.us/img682/2390/ninadobrevportrait1366x.th.jpg

*img22.imageshack.us/img22/4251/gentlecaress1366x768hdt.th.jpg

*img690.imageshack.us/img690/6885/bokehstarflight1366x768.th.jpg


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 1, 2009)

Nithu said:


> ^^ ya sure...
> 
> here it is....
> 
> ...



Wow....!! Gr8 work.....!!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 1, 2009)

Here is mine.......!!

*img215.imageshack.us/img215/6413/chistmaslight1600x1200.jpg


----------



## Nithu (Dec 1, 2009)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Wow....!! Gr8 work.....!!



thanks buddy...


----------



## desiibond (Dec 1, 2009)

I can't post my wallpaper coz if I post one, Digit will ban me for posting a supermodel's nude picture


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 1, 2009)

^^^^^^^^Lolzzz


----------



## Krow (Dec 1, 2009)

Awesome work Nithu. Lol @ desii.


----------



## Nithu (Dec 1, 2009)

^^ thanks mate..


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 1, 2009)

Sarkar plz thumbnail!!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 1, 2009)

Okz......But how to do tat?? I uploaded the image to imageshack and as u said i tagged the image in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 tag. And the result is here......!!


----------



## azzu (Dec 2, 2009)

hey nitin There Awesome man


----------



## Krow (Dec 2, 2009)

@ *Krishnandu* Easiest way is to post images in 640x480. Use the resize option while uploading.


----------



## CA50 (Dec 2, 2009)

heres mine
*i47.tinypic.com/28hk7wz.jpg


----------



## dreams (Dec 2, 2009)

here is mine..
*img195.imageshack.us/img195/7681/02069doyourwork1920x108.th.jpg


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 6, 2009)

*img229.imageshack.us/img229/8872/wallpaperhf.jpg


----------



## VarDOS (Dec 6, 2009)

here is mine....

*img705.imageshack.us/img705/6994/lilacjokercharacterwide.jpg


----------



## CA50 (Dec 7, 2009)

hi fnds, the previous wallpaper was of windows Xp, here is my win7 wallaper

*i47.tinypic.com/345c07l.jpg


----------



## dreams (Dec 21, 2009)

here is mine atm..

*i50.tinypic.com/2hpno6d.jpg

any comments?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 22, 2009)

@varad ur wallpaper is looking awesome d same 1 in orkut na.
@dream girl is looking sweet same as u

---------- Post added at 04:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:37 PM ----------

@varad ur wallpaper is looking awesome d same 1 in orkut na.
@dream girl is looking sweet same as u


----------



## dreams (Dec 22, 2009)

NIGHTMARE said:


> @dream girl is looking sweet same as u


thnx..but I am not a girl to be sweet. LOL 

BTW, her pic blows me away everytime i stare my desktop. Its freakin awesome to look at it in widescreen. Hmmm...


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 23, 2009)

just joking


----------



## dreams (Dec 23, 2009)

knew it..no problem


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 23, 2009)

Here is a snap at my desktop...

*i48.tinypic.com/2lk3c5f.jpg


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 24, 2009)

^^ vamsi 

cool gal , U r Gr8 man using FRAPS with out graphics card


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 24, 2009)

^ I use FRAPS to take screen shots.

@dreams, Cool girl there. Can you tell me how you got those cool gray bands on left and bottom?


----------



## dreams (Dec 24, 2009)

@Vamsi..thnx.
Your gal looks gud too, I would have borrowed ur gal if she was wearing a full dress. lol
The colors are striking.

The grey bars are from rainmeter with multi themes

www.rainmeter.net


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 24, 2009)

guys plz post thumbnails


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 25, 2009)

Here's mine. 

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/Desktop.png


----------



## ico (Dec 25, 2009)

*img44.imageshack.us/img44/3149/snapshot1g.th.jpg


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 25, 2009)

here's mine

@ 1024 X 768

*img705.imageshack.us/img705/792/deskit.jpg 

@ original HD 1080p

Thumbnail !

*img706.imageshack.us/img706/6448/deskm.th.jpg


----------



## gdawe5 (Feb 17, 2010)

this is mine called rising sun:

*freedesktopwallpaper.org/images/wallpapers/RisingSun___thing__Widescreen__by_Junkandres-409665.jpeg


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 21, 2010)

Wall update
*img687.imageshack.us/img687/7342/21052010121010.jpg


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 21, 2010)

my ubuntu studio wallpaper in win7  
*img535.imageshack.us/img535/6913/desktopao.png


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 22, 2010)

^^ plz guys post the thumbnails


----------



## INS-ANI (May 23, 2010)

Mine: *img179.imageshack.us/img179/2751/75726123.th.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 27, 2010)

Wall updated
*img823.imageshack.us/img823/9981/wallc.png


----------



## newway01 (Sep 12, 2010)

*Post Snap of your Desktop*

Hey Tech Guys, Put up a snapshot of your desktop on this thread.  

Have fun, be good and try to keep the images to  less 800x600 pixels.

So Start Posting ... 

I will start with mine..

*i54.tinypic.com/25aixl3.jpg​


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: Post Snap of your Desktop*

grow up kid


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: Post Snap of your Desktop*

Why create a new thread when there is already one?

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/discussions/68191-post-ur-workspace-here.html


----------



## newway01 (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: Post Snap of your Desktop*

Wow, I dint see that thread, it could have made sticky.. Anyway I just created this one for posting desktops..Not the entire rig...


----------



## ico (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: Post Snap of your Desktop*

*img684.imageshack.us/i/screenshot20100912at104.jpg/*img340.imageshack.us/img340/1088/screenshot20100912at104.th.jpg


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: Post Snap of your Desktop*



XTerminator_09 said:


> grow up kid





Gigacore said:


> Why create a new thread when there is already one?
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/discussions/68191-post-ur-workspace-here.html


u nubs 

zomg attachments still don't work.
*img168.imageshack.us/img168/9986/screenshotac.th.jpg


----------



## Rockstar11 (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: Post Snap of your Desktop*

*img833.imageshack.us/img833/2893/bsidesktop.th.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: Post Snap of your Desktop*

*i362.photobucket.com/albums/oo67/klaw247/th_Desk-1.jpg

The wallpaper keeps changing every hour.


----------



## ajai5777 (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: Post Snap of your Desktop*

Here is mine

*i56.tinypic.com/rubkwm.jpg


----------



## newway01 (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: Post Snap of your Desktop*

@Kl@w-24 ..Tats pretty cool


----------



## Faun (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: Post Snap of your Desktop*



Liverpool_fan said:


> u nubs
> 
> zomg attachments still don't work.
> *img168.imageshack.us/img168/9986/screenshotac.th.jpg



Clementine nubz it did !


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: Post Snap of your Desktop*



newway01 said:


> @Kl@w-24 ..Tats pretty cool



Thanks, mate!


----------



## ico (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: Post Snap of your Desktop*

*img190.imageshack.us/img190/5186/desktoptt.th.png


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: Post Snap of your Desktop*

^ Run a CPU intensive app and then post teh screenshot


----------



## ico (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: Post Snap of your Desktop*

I took that screenshot as soon as I started hot-babe. (for decency) The processor's temperature is always 60+.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: Post Snap of your Desktop*



ico said:


> I took that screenshot as soon as I started hot-babe. (*for decency*)





> The processor's temperature is always 60+.


Pentium 4?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Post Snap of your Desktop*

*i362.photobucket.com/albums/oo67/klaw247/Desk-3.jpg

Today. The to-do list has stayed the same since December 13.


----------



## Faun (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Post Snap of your Desktop*

^^Ana ivanovic ?

*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Screenshot-8-1.jpg


----------



## VarDOS (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Post Snap of your Desktop*

*img18.imageshack.us/img18/9630/deskshot.th.png


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Post Snap of your Desktop*

*img12.imageshack.us/img12/1355/scrnshotwi.th.jpg


----------



## gdawe5 (Jan 12, 2011)

Latest for the iPad:

*applewallpaper.org/images/wallpapers/old-usa-flag-536490.jpeg


----------



## IronCruz (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Post Snap of your Desktop*

Here Is Mine

*i54.tinypic.com/in5xqo.jpg


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Post Snap of your Desktop*

*img408.imageshack.us/img408/5476/89133258.jpg


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 22, 2011)

Wall Updated

*i.imgur.com/8naJ8l.jpg


----------



## ico (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: Post Snap of your Desktop*

*img820.imageshack.us/img820/1955/screenshotca.th.jpg


----------



## ico (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Post Snap of your Desktop*

*img98.imageshack.us/img98/9260/snapshot11y.th.png


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Post Snap of your Desktop*

Mine....

*i54.tinypic.com/i41jmf.jpg


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Post Snap of your Desktop*

i would show you my desktop
but then i would have to kill you


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Post Snap of your Desktop*



funkysourav said:


> i would show you my desktop
> but then i would have to kill you



try me.  

Well the other screenie was from a few days ago.
This is the current desktop pic.

*i56.tinypic.com/vr3qj6.jpg


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Post Snap of your Desktop*

This atm,
*img69.imageshack.us/img69/4033/59618471.th.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ico (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Post Snap of your Desktop*



ithehappy said:


> This atm,
> *img69.imageshack.us/img69/4033/59618471.th.jpg


hmmmm


----------



## Kishal (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: Post Snap of your Desktop*

Here's mine
View attachment 4131


----------



## R2K (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: Post Snap of your Desktop*



GauravTensor said:


> Mine....
> 
> *i54.tinypic.com/i41jmf.jpg



wow ...it looks cool dude
Which software do u use to dock those icons


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: Post Snap of your Desktop*



R2K said:


> wow ...it looks cool dude
> Which software do u use to dock those icons



objectdock v1.90 build 536.

i don't use the latest v2.0. it sucks.


----------



## maskorama (Feb 21, 2011)

here's mine got it from widescreenwallpapercentral.blogspot.com.....


*1.bp.blogspot.com/_6J2RRIfqUIc/TLbpniyAIWI/AAAAAAAABqU/KkM3pLAVv5I/s1600/87784.jpg


----------



## gdawe5 (Feb 28, 2011)

Here's one for Easter:
*www.freedesktopwallpaper.org/images/wallpapers/easter-174253.jpeg
Easter Bunnies


----------



## Neuron (Feb 28, 2011)

here goes mine

*img5.imageshack.us/img5/6564/deskzz.th.jpg


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 28, 2011)

@gdawe5 This your first post, welcome mate.


----------



## hoodiboy (Feb 28, 2011)

Here is Mine..
*i53.tinypic.com/10z36lg.jpg


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 28, 2011)

Suddenly changed mine , Wish I had this


----------



## way2jatin (Mar 3, 2011)

This is my wallpaper

seems good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*www.hdwallpapers.in/walls/end_of_world-wide.jpg


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 6, 2011)

Wall Updated 


*i.imgur.com/AizwZ.jpg


----------



## Goten (Mar 6, 2011)

*img543.imageshack.us/img543/8830/114201175047pm.png

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Peace~~~!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 6, 2011)

^^ Hot :fonzz:


----------



## R2K (Mar 7, 2011)

Goten said:


> *img543.imageshack.us/img543/8830/114201175047pm.png
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Peace~~~!



Don't u think using these kinda hot wallpapers distract our mind from work and instead make us do something else .....LOL

---------- Post added at 11:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:09 AM ----------


----------



## asingh (Mar 7, 2011)

Goten, who is that lassy...!


----------



## Goten (Mar 9, 2011)

NIGHTMARE said:


> ^^ Hot :fonzz:



Yeah she is.

Peace~~~!

---------- Post added at 11:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:04 AM ----------




R2K said:


> Don't u think using these kinda hot wallpapers distract our mind from work and instead make us do something else .....LOL



I always have these kinda wallpapers. Too much of this makes to resistant.

Hehe.

Peace~~~!

---------- Post added at 11:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:06 AM ----------




asingh said:


> Goten, who is that lassy...!



She is Alyssa-Miller.

Peace~~~!

---------- Post added at 12:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:07 AM ----------




> *On public request.....I am now presenting my decent desktop look.....Hope you enjoy it.
> 
> This time she has a bit more of clothes.
> 
> Peace~~~!*



*img848.imageshack.us/img848/1281/decent.jpg


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 9, 2011)

^ try multiquoting instead of posting multiple replies and forcing VB to merge all those and adding your signature 5 times. It just looks dirty. Next time, use multi quote.


----------



## papul1993 (Mar 9, 2011)

Here is mine

imgur: the simple image sharer


----------



## Goten (Mar 12, 2011)

*img860.imageshack.us/img860/773/24643896.png

Just wanted to show my new rocket dock icons.

Peace~~~!


----------



## R2K (Mar 12, 2011)

^^
LOL ...dude...what happened? 
did u run out of wallpapers with half naked chicks ?


----------



## Goten (Mar 12, 2011)

R2K said:


> ^^
> LOL ...dude...what happened?
> did u run out of wallpapers with half naked chicks ?



I posted this because i wanted to show my rocket dock icons clearly....after the snapshot it was restored to chicks....Chicks never run out...Buddhu raam baby.

Peace~~~!


----------



## gdawe5 (Mar 14, 2011)

My new one is a closeup of Rihanna, this girl rocks!

*www.rihannawallpaper.com/images/wallpapers/closeup-818295.jpeg


----------



## Goten (Mar 14, 2011)

gdawe5 said:


> My new one is a closeup of Rihanna, this girl rocks!
> 
> *www.rihannawallpaper.com/images/wallpapers/closeup-818295.jpeg



You can get better sexy wallpapers of rihanna....Try out searching skinsdotbe.

Peace~~~!


----------



## asingh (Mar 14, 2011)

Goten said:


> Just wanted to show my new rocket dock icons.
> 
> Peace~~~!



Where you got that awesome desktop image from. Please let us know..! Wow.

Currently using this...!
*img146.imageshack.us/img146/2770/dsc01822k.jpg


----------



## Goten (Mar 14, 2011)

asingh said:


> Where you got that awesome desktop image from. Please let us know..! Wow.
> 
> Currently using this...!
> *img146.imageshack.us/img146/2770/dsc01822k.jpg



Ur taskbar looks horrible....Rest is fine.

I got my desktop image from google....search space....on the left are rocket docks with icons pimped up...hyperdesk theme on windows xp.

Peace~~~!


----------



## asingh (Mar 14, 2011)

^^
Use a ton of utilities for OC'ing/temperature checks/system monitoring, so need them on the fly....!


----------



## abhidev (Mar 14, 2011)

my current desktop 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=4244&stc=1&d=1300101666


----------



## Goten (Mar 14, 2011)

abhidev said:


> my current desktop



Post a desktop screenshot pls...wanna see ur theme and docks and gadgets etc.

Use snagit pro.

Peace~~~!


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 14, 2011)

Here's mine

*i.imgur.com/nXYdD.jpg


----------



## Goten (Mar 14, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> Here's mine



Nice wallpaper....Nice win7....Icons in between sucky sucky wtf.

Peace~~~!


----------



## abhidev (Mar 15, 2011)

Goten said:


> Post a desktop screenshot pls...wanna see ur theme and docks and gadgets etc.
> 
> Use snagit pro.
> 
> Peace~~~!



I had uploaded the image....i don't know why now its not showing up....whats snag it pro???


----------



## Goten (Mar 15, 2011)

abhidev said:


> I had uploaded the image....i don't know why now its not showing up....whats snag it pro???



Use imageshackdotus for uploading images....Snagit is software u take snapshots of ur desktop if it has tools like rocket dock and google desktop as simple windows print screen cant do that.

Peace~~~!


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 18, 2011)

*i56.tinypic.com/11haw5k.jpg


----------



## asingh (Mar 18, 2011)

^^
How you did that. It is so so nice.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 18, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> How you did that. It is so so nice.



The dock at the top is ObjectDock. I've been using it for 2 years.

For the widgets on the right, all thanks to my friend, Armen16, from OCN for referring to it yesterday. 

The prime app is called RainMeter.
Go to Rainmeter.net

There is also a nice place to get some RainMeter skins.
Go to #Rainmeter deviantART Gallery


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 18, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> *i56.tinypic.com/11haw5k.jpg



Wow thats so pleasing.

I knew about rainmeter but I stopped using coz I am still using a 15 inch moniter 

Please give link to the wallpaper.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 18, 2011)

^ Now, that's some wallpaper. Link please


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 18, 2011)

@Gaurav- The *Wallpaper* is cool 
@vamsi- May I know who is the girl in your avatar? Haven't seen such an admirable face for long with such talking eyes, seriously.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 18, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> Wow thats so pleasing.
> 
> I knew about rainmeter but I stopped using coz I am still using a 15 inch moniter
> 
> Please give link to the wallpaper.





vamsi_krishna said:


> ^ Now, that's some wallpaper. Link please





ithehappy said:


> @Gaurav- The *Wallpaper* is cool
> @vamsi- May I know who is the girl in your avatar? Haven't seen such an admirable face for long with such talking eyes, seriously.



*The night-time wallpaper link for all the guys here:* *oi54.tinypic.com/zttb2r.jpg



Right now I am using a monochromatic type desktop theme coupled with a similar type of objectdock icon suite and rainmeter widgets....they symbolize the grim weather today in guwahati...rainy...cold...i like it!!! 

*i51.tinypic.com/2vl87j6.jpg


----------



## asingh (Mar 18, 2011)

Guys is the rainmeter installer system taxing. Any issues with other OS modules..?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 18, 2011)

asingh said:


> Guys is the rainmeter installer system taxing. Any issues with other OS modules..?



Its absolutely light. I have 1GB DDR2 RAM and look at the usage on the widget....40-50% used _with_ firefox running and more than 4 tabs open.

I dunno about other OS'es but there should not be any issues. I am using XP-32bit BTW.

*EDIT:* Here's a quote from the site itself.



> _After several months of effort on the part of the development team and feedback from the Rainmeter community, Rainmeter 2.0 is now released!
> 
> We decided to jump from 1.4 to 2.0, both to celebrate the 2nd anniversary of Rainmeter "coming back from the dead" and to acknowledge the major improvements to Rainmeter in this version.
> 
> As always, Rainmeter is fully "backwards compatible", and you can just install the new version right over the top of your existing Rainmeter 1.3 or 1.4. Rainmeter is fully XP/Vista/Win7 compatible, and the installer supports both 32bit and 64bit versions._


----------



## asingh (Mar 18, 2011)

^^
Is it easy to remove off.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 19, 2011)

Liked this cool Nvidia wall 

*img146.imageshack.us/img146/3095/86089601.th.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 19, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> Is it easy to remove off.



Yep. I feel its better than most system-heavy desktop modifiers around.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 20, 2011)

*karl-tux-stadt.de/graph/stripes114_kde.jpg


----------



## R2K (Mar 20, 2011)

Here is mine....Its as simple as me
*img848.imageshack.us/img848/9283/73014982.jpg


----------



## Neuron (Mar 20, 2011)

Updating Mine..

*img98.imageshack.us/img98/2687/deskzi.jpg


----------



## Faun (Apr 3, 2011)

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5257/5586033582_7427b44e95_b.jpgMy System


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 4, 2011)

^^ This is your wallpaper ?


----------



## gdawe5 (Apr 4, 2011)

Others I've used:
*greenwallpaper.org/images/wallpapers/sparkle_by_gabriela2006-104889.jpeg

*www.applewallpaper.org/images/wallpapers/daft-punk-408362.jpeg


----------



## Faun (Apr 11, 2011)

Love this wallpaper

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5109/5606571359_01b4429f99_b.jpg


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 11, 2011)

^^ really it's nice.


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 17, 2011)

my desktop.
on the right is rainmeter, slightly tweaked to my liking.

*i511.photobucket.com/albums/s352/need_for_space/th_mydesktop.jpg


----------



## asingh (Apr 17, 2011)

^^
So you finally found this thread. Nice.


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 17, 2011)

yeah, ico pointed it to me.
thanks ico.

i was searching for desktop and screenshot, not wallpaper.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 17, 2011)

View attachment 4418

My current Desktop


----------



## IronCruz (Apr 21, 2011)

My DELL INSPIRON N5030


----------



## IronCruz (Apr 21, 2011)

*i51.tinypic.com/2vl87j6.jpg[/QUOTE]

Can you please upload this wallpaper for me!!? And how did u skinned your clock in that way?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 4, 2011)

Wall Updated 


*i.imgur.com/al4Z8.png


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 4, 2011)

Mine, weird but I love it. lol.

*img163.imageshack.us/img163/2028/wallaw.jpg


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 4, 2011)

..View attachment 4890


----------



## R2K (Jul 4, 2011)

@NIGHTMARE
Cute chick...!! 
Care to share the link to that wallpaper


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 6, 2011)

Here you go all beautiful chick are here. I hope you watched heroes then you may be know.


----------



## doomgiver (Jul 6, 2011)

new icons!!!
all made by me except the uTorrent, Opera and Photoshop icons
i have taken icons from several different packs and just stuck them on squares of different colors (the photoshop square was used, and its colors were changed)
cant get them bigger than 32 pix coz their quality goes down rapidly.

*i511.photobucket.com/albums/s352/need_for_space/th_desktopskull.png


----------



## R2K (Jul 6, 2011)

^^
nice work !!


----------



## doomgiver (Jul 6, 2011)

thanks!!! im currently working on improving the quality and adding more icons.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice work keep going.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 11, 2011)

Wall Updated

*i.imgur.com/JkJP8.png


----------



## Alok (Sep 25, 2011)

Nice thread . I noticed it today , but i can't post as i'm 140km. away from my pc & using mobile


----------



## cdominguez (Oct 2, 2011)

R2K said:


> Here is mine....Its as simple as me
> *img848.imageshack.us/img848/9283/73014982.jpg




amazingly beautiful wallpaper...where you get this? is this photoshop? I really like it...


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 2, 2011)

yeah, its PS.
there are several versions of this... my personal fav is the one which shows the progression of the day via position of the sun. i'll try to post, its great.


----------



## mitraark (Oct 3, 2011)

I have been using Black solid color as my desktop background for the past two years , +brightness is set to 12 , Contrast 100 , Gamma lower than normal ...  its easy on the eyes


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 3, 2011)

*i54.tinypic.com/2eg40zn.jpg

*As I like it simple and clean, and also easy on Eyes, Refreshing*


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 3, 2011)

*i.imgur.com/96OnH.jpg


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 5, 2011)

that is an amazing wallpaper, just desaturate it and put a new color layer over it, a new wallpaper whenever you want 

do put it up for download,

also, what are those icons of?
exp exp ? ? ? steam ? ? xfire ccleaner ? inkscape gimp lol ff op ut

when i resize images in gimp, they lose details.... what to do?


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 5, 2011)

^While Up scaling u will always loose some Detail. Nothing can be done for that.


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 5, 2011)

it loses more than 6 times the quality than photoshop, that too on ubuntu.


----------



## tkin (Dec 4, 2011)

Hmm, this thread is dying, here's some boost:

*i.imgur.com/W9eIs.jpg


----------



## gdawe5 (Dec 5, 2011)

*Christmas Desktop Wallpaper*

Lets get this thread started again:

Christmas wallpaper

*redwallpaper.org/images/wallpapers/Wrapped%20Gifts-954621.jpeg

*www.freedesktopwallpaper.org/images/wallpapers/Christmas-HQ-wallpapers1-59030.jpeg


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 28, 2011)

Wall Update:

*i.imgur.com/eKPwh.jpg


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 8, 2012)

Wall Updated 

*i.imgur.com/gmIvD.jpg


----------



## tkin (Feb 16, 2012)

Back to basics, reinstalled OS, the clean look:
*i.imgur.com/7JQqr.jpg


----------



## theserpent (Feb 16, 2012)

cdominguez said:


> amazingly beautiful wallpaper...where you get this? is this photoshop? I really like it...





tkin said:


> Hmm, this thread is dying, here's some boost:
> 
> *i.imgur.com/W9eIs.jpg



Wow, can you please tell me how did you do it?



R2K said:


> Here is mine....Its as simple as me
> *img848.imageshack.us/img848/9283/73014982.jpg



How did you do this?


----------



## tkin (Feb 16, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Wow, can you please tell me how did you do it?
> 
> 
> 
> How did you do this?


That's Rainmeter with Enigma Skin and Arc Clock, dock on the bottom is object dock.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 16, 2012)

^^Will it work for home basic?


----------



## tkin (Feb 16, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> ^^Will it work for home basic?


Probably, not sure.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 17, 2012)

^why not, of course.


----------



## Tenida (Mar 21, 2012)

Here's some *nitro boast* to this thread 

*i.imgur.com/SjQkD.jpg
*
Here's the wallpaper without icons*


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/bRCp4.jpg


----------



## theserpent (Mar 21, 2012)

Tenida nice wallpaper


----------



## Tenida (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks Serpent16


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Mar 21, 2012)

*postimg.com/thumbs/63000/photo-62903.jpg
Free Image Hosting & Free Photo Sharing Services at PostImg.com, Unlimited Image Hosting & Photo Sharing, Free PNG, JPG, GIF Images Hosting Services & Photo Sharing Website

*img819.imageshack.us/img819/9724/walljh.jpg


----------



## vaibhav23 (Mar 21, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/uXTve.jpg


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 22, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/Ga5cX.jpg


----------



## Tenida (Mar 22, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/vWQwA.jpg


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 22, 2012)

@Tenida Both of your wallpaper looks like copied from someone in TE


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 22, 2012)

Mine. I will change it after exams. Rainmeter, Objectdock, etc. 

*i.imgur.com/JSpP1.jpg


----------



## Tenida (Mar 22, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> @Tenida Both of your wallpaper looks like copied from someone in TE



 Yup copy-pasta


----------



## vaibhav23 (Mar 22, 2012)

@krishnandu tenida's name is only amartya in TE


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 22, 2012)

Ya I actually got that after I posted that 

Noticed the Tenida folder in desktop


----------



## helion (Mar 22, 2012)

Nithu said:


> *BMW created using 3DS MAX 8...
> *
> *img228.imageshack.us/img228/9051/bmwcar1.th.jpg





Nithu said:


> ^^ ya sure...
> 
> here it is....
> 
> ...



Nice work, and .... there's your B'day on the BMW?


----------



## Nithu (Mar 23, 2012)

helion said:


> Nice work, and .... there's your B'day on the BMW?



Yeah, you got that right.


----------



## Tenida (Mar 23, 2012)

Nice creative  work @Nithu


----------



## Nithu (Mar 24, 2012)

@Tenida thanks bro...


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Mar 25, 2012)

how to post full screen image on forum i tried the bb image code nothing works
pls help me...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 25, 2012)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> how to post full screen image on forum i tried the bb image code nothing works
> pls help me...



What do you mean by full screen image? Thumbnail?


----------



## maddy1205 (Mar 25, 2012)

here's mine...

[URL=*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/213/destop.png/][IMG]*img213.imageshack.us/img213/8548/destop.png[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## Tenida (Apr 1, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/ieVkp.jpg


----------



## asingh (Apr 1, 2012)

*i1094.photobucket.com/albums/i450/anilasingh1977/DTP.jpg


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 1, 2012)

^ aSSSSShh aah


----------



## sygeek (Apr 8, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/0eEp0.jpg



asingh said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *i1094.photobucket.com/albums/i450/anilasingh1977/DTP.jpg


Why are you using the classic theme? Also..um..those icons..


----------



## digibrush (Apr 11, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/nwepo.jpg


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 11, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/g1MHF.jpg


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 2, 2012)

*Wall Updated *


*i.imgur.com/CnaA2.jpg


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 29, 2012)

*Wall Updated
*


*i.imgur.com/NWjcM.jpg


----------



## maxmk (Jul 30, 2012)

My Latest Wallpaper
*funsack.com/images/Mywall.jpg


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 30, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/vf0Cf.jpg


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Jul 30, 2012)

SUNNY vs MERCER Wallpaper 

*img705.imageshack.us/img705/6471/65208930.png


----------



## sharang.d (Jul 30, 2012)

Spoiler






maddy1205 said:


> here's mine...
> 
> [URL=*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/213/destop.png/][IMG]*img213.imageshack.us/img213/8548/destop.png[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]





sygeek said:


> *i.imgur.com/0eEp0.jpg





@Both
How'd you do it? Explain please


----------



## rohit.anand (Jul 30, 2012)

in the second one...i guess he has used "fences"...

Fences quickly and easily organizes your icons into separate windows on your desktop, either automatically or manually.

Read more: Fences - CNET Download.com Fences - CNET Download.com


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 28, 2012)

rohit.anand said:


> in the second one...i guess he has used "fences"...
> 
> Fences quickly and easily organizes your icons into separate windows on your desktop, either automatically or manually.
> 
> Read more: Fences - CNET Download.com Fences - CNET Download.com


Thanks man. I'm liking fences..
Any idea about the first desktop?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 28, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> Thanks man. I'm liking fences..
> Any idea about the first desktop?


 Try  Rainmeter with Enigma Skin and Arc Clock


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 2, 2013)

Wall-Updated 

*i.imgur.com/RkEfE1e.jpg


----------



## abhidev (Mar 2, 2013)

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Desktop/Untitled_zpsc8f1fecd.jpg


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 2, 2013)

^^ Which game ?


----------



## RCuber (Mar 2, 2013)

This is really my desktop.. I like to keep it clean .. 
*i.imgur.com/PfplK8F.jpg

*i.imgur.com/hTmC0f6.jpg


----------



## Flash (Mar 2, 2013)

NIGHTMARE said:


> ^^ Which game ?


Seriously?


----------



## tkin (Mar 2, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Seriously?


Even a google image search revels the name


----------



## Flash (Mar 2, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/3S9WOIH.png


----------



## tkin (Mar 2, 2013)

What is that white circle thingy?


----------



## Flash (Mar 2, 2013)

Rainmeter - CPU/RAM

Black bar on the top-right is from Adv.Sys.Care 6.
I toggle b/w both these versions of CPU/RAM.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 2, 2013)

NIGHTMARE said:


> ^^ Which game ?



seriously ???  most anticipated game of the year  ... Tomb Raider


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 2, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/hmXR45Q.jpg


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 3, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Seriously?





tkin said:


> Even a google image search revels the name





abhidev said:


> seriously ???  most anticipated game of the year  ... Tomb Raider



Sorry:


----------



## govinda123 (Mar 4, 2013)

Here is my wallpaper


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 4, 2013)

^^ Put the Image link inside the quote 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so that image appears in place of link .


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 4, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/uc639fN.jpg

who needs lots of icons in win 8?


----------



## Flash (Mar 4, 2013)

Who needs win8  ?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 5, 2013)

^^ LOL  , I have it installed in my laptop . It aint that bad.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 5, 2013)

[IMG]*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/image/png;base64,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
Mine DDL rig.


----------



## Skud (Mar 5, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/EZKJ6SG.jpg


Guess the game.


----------



## logout20 (Mar 7, 2013)

Skud said:


> *i.imgur.com/EZKJ6SG.jpg
> 
> 
> Guess the game.



assassin creed 1..onimusa 3...crysis 3....


----------



## Skud (Mar 7, 2013)

Dreamfall Chapters: The Longest Journey.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 14, 2015)

Long time 

*i.imgur.com/NMa5ZuW.jpg


----------



## axes2t2 (May 13, 2016)

*i.imgur.com/GLNXkyZ.jpg


----------

